# I Just Can't Let It Go To Waste?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I was just on a Trapping Forum and couldn't believe Carcasses throwed away.

I can see Bobcat, Fox and Coyote but defiantly not ****. When I was younger and now always kept ***** and Carp.

Thing is so many will kill this not eat them but will Poach a Deer 

big rockpile


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

i feel bad about not eating the heart and liver from deer....my dad use to..

we use to have an old lady neighbor that ask for the lower leg portion's of deer......
years later my daughter likes the lower legs and calls it the same as the old neighbor(((cooking meat)))....

i use to pick up road throwed deer hides but now would have to haul hides 40 miles to sell...


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Been gathering recipes from people that grew up in the '30's for muskrat. beaver and ****.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Phil V. said:


> Been gathering recipes from people that grew up in the '30's for muskrat. beaver and ****.


 I guess it is what I learned from my Grandparents and Parents that went through the Great Depression. I know I didn't but I did acquire a taste for these foods.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

driftwood said:


> i feel bad about not eating the heart and liver from deer....my dad use to..
> 
> we use to have an old lady neighbor that ask for the lower leg portion's of deer......
> years later my daughter likes the lower legs and calls it the same as the old neighbor(((cooking meat)))....
> ...


 My Dad didn't have Deer, we had variety of Small Animals. But I eat Deer Heart and Liver.

big rockpile


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

I eat the deer hearts if they aren't to damaged but I can't stand the liver and it ends up going to waste.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We eat the liver fresh. Heart gets ground with the rest. I hunt raccoons in the fall, in the orchard, nice and fat. Hang in the smoke house to render the fat, then make jerky and pemmican....James


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

A lot of it is sheer volume, a trapper may have 25 raccoons a day to process. Now they may eat some and use some for dog food, in some states you can sell the meat but in most you can't. Can you imagine trying to give away 25 raccoon carcasses, you can't get people to come get walleye unless you filet it for them first. 

I don't know if there is a meat market in your state but if not, I bet if you can hook up with a local trapper they will give you all the carcasses you want. It is one less thing they have to deal with in an already busy day and obviously it would benefit you with the meat as well.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I eat deer heart, used to eat the liver also till I started finding so many had flutes in them.

I also eat coyotes but get so many yuk comments I don't tell people ever what we had for supper.

A Crock pot makes the toughest coyote eatable.

Stewed Coyote 
Four pounds of coyote meat cut into one inch cubes. 11/2 cups of vinegar. A tablespoon of pepper. Two tablespoons of salt. Tablespoon of garlic powder. Half cup of cooking oil. Two large yellow onions, diced. Three cups of tomato sauce. Ten cups of boiling water. Two red bell peppers cut into strips. Two bay leaves. One teaspoon of Tabasco sauce. One can of pineapple chunks.

Marinate the meat in a mixture of the recipe's vinegar, pepper, salt and garlic powder for two hours. Fry the meat in the oil, using a large wok, or a large cast iron skillet. Add the onions, pineapple and sautÃ© until tender. Once tender, pour into a pot, adding the tomato sauce and boiling water, add your bell pepper, bay leaves and Tabasco. Cover and simmer until meat is tender. (My dear friend Phil Schweik says you can substitute lamb for the coyote, because the taste is similar, but why would you he asks, since coyote is a heckuva lot cheaper than lamb!). 

â¢Grilled Coyote
Slow cook the coyote meat over a grill, marinate with some fruit based glaze, roll in cabbage leaves when done, and serve with steamed white rice.



â¢Deep Fried Coyote 
Cut your coyote meat into one inch chunks, then soak in buttermilk overnight. Prepare your deep fryer, then bread the coyote meat in your favorite breading, and deep fry until done. Quick, easy and tasty!


Cajun Coyote


INGREDIENTS:
* 2 cups vegetable oil
* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning
* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper
* garlic powder to taste
* 2lbs of fresh thawed coyote meat - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.
2. Preheat the grill for high heat.
3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear. 

*If you haven't tried any your not qualified to make YUK comments.*

You most times can cook any wild game using a recipe for domestic animals too.


A friend crow hunted a lot. Sold them to a old black lady down the road a bit. They had fried chicken dinners at her curch every Wednesday for sale.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we had a boy scout camp out this weekend , I showed the boys a little trapping and we caught a medium sow Friday night the trap location was only about 100 yards from camp , we heard the **** cackle when she was caught as it was a dead still nite foggy

we went and got her when the sun came up , never out to much cloud cover , but we skinned her I cut all the excess fat I could off and parboiled then removed the 1/4ers and tossed the water then started the stew , all the boys liked it , most would have preferred it cut up more , I had kind of figured they would just each take a 1/4 on their plate and eat it off the bone but apparently this is a meat without bones in world these days 
salt , pepper were the only seasonings , then onion , potato , celery and carrot 

with an actual kitchen I could probably a lot better 

not sure I am going to convince my wife to try **** any time soon

some of the guys trapping hard running 200+ traps might get 200-500 **** in a season no way are they going to eat all of that If you asked nice they might let you have them free or cheap


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> I eat deer heart, used to eat the liver also till I started finding so many had flutes in them.
> 
> I also eat coyotes but get so many yuk comments I don't tell people ever what we had for supper.
> 
> ...


 Got a chuckle out of your post. Lots of free dogs and puppies around here, People not keen on paying for spaying and neutering. Every time I see an ad I get an urge to make a phone call. Start talking up the person acting like I'm real interested. Get them going on how cute and healthy the puppies are. Suddenly turn the conversation to how many they have and how many pounds of meat on each. Or ask if it would be alright if I butchered them at their place and only bring the carcasses back?
Id never do it of coarse but often tempted to yank their chain. But on your topic, some cultures find canine fine eating.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

You guys are more than welcome to drop off leftovers for my dogs to gobble up!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not sure how it is anymore but 20 years ago , people had just about stopped posting free dog or cat signs around Lacross , or they would have a nice mung family come to pick up the excess pets , free meat is free meat , I don't blame them at all 

but most people started attaching a 10-20 dollar cost making it not worth it for food


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> not sure how it is anymore but 20 years ago , people had just about stopped posting free dog or cat signs around Lacross , or they would have a nice mung family come to pick up the excess pets , free meat is free meat , I don't blame them at all
> 
> but most people started attaching a 10-20 dollar cost making it not worth it for food


 We don't have a large ethnic population around here yet. this add caught my eye today and not for its fine eating qualities neither. I like the look of Heelers. But it sounds like a problem dog and especially in my village situation.

http://classifieds.pembinavalleyonline.com/a,210827,Blue-Heeler-to-give-away.htm?city=1


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Coyote and Dogs are little hard to skin.

***** me and my wife was just talking about making Sausage and making Chile and canning it.

Worse I ever had was Wild Ram Sheep I killed, tried everything to get it edible, finally fed it to the Dogs.

Lots of people here will not eat a Wild Boar Hog. Don't know if it helps but I always cut them soon as down. Never had a problem eating them.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Never thought coyotes were any harder to skin than a deer my self.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Never thought coyotes were any harder to skin than a deer my self.
> 
> Al


 Funny the fatter the harder.

big rockpile


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

www.justgamerecipes.com This site has several types of recipes.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

big rockpile said:


> I can see Bobcat, Fox and Coyote but defiantly not ****. When I was younger and now always kept ***** and Carp.
> 
> Thing is so many will kill this not eat them but will Poach a Deer
> 
> big rockpile


I like carp. It is my favorite fish. I think it must be a cultural "area" thing, because many people in different areas eat different types of foods. 
As far as other "junk" meat, my Dad always said that is what pigs are for.


----------

